# Vet and trust



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

This morning we have to journey down mountain to vet.
Basil is not feeling well.
I am not to sure.
But don’t want too leave health to chance.
I am so worried about him.
As well as losing his trust.Which is the least of worries.
I plan for him to hop into carrier on his own.
We have practiced this.
so he is good with the carrier.
I will not handle him at all.
only vet.
Any other input would be wonderful
Thank you as always
B


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some birds feel more comfortable in a carrier if it is covered with something, that way they are not seeing a lot of unfamiliar things while they are in it, so you might try that. It would be a good idea to make a list of questions to ask the vet or make a list of symptoms to tell the vet so you don't have to be thinking about things at the last minute and forget something. If you can, take the overnight bottom of the cage paper, that would be good so the vet can see the condition and number of droppings. Place paper towels at the bottom of the carrier and hopefully there will be some fresh droppings made so the vet can test them if need be. Please update us after the visit.


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you Cody 
I have paper towels in a baggie from last nights poop samples.
I will cover cage for car ride and handing over to vet.
as well and make a list.
I all ready have paper towel lining bottom of carrier 
Is it ok I put a wee bit of his food in carrier.
As that is what is knows.
any other input ?
I will give update when we arrive back home
Thank you so much.
I am so stressed.
He is barely 6 months old.
Thx


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you have any spray millet you can put a small piece in the carrier. I understand your stress, when I have to take my birds in I am more nervous than they are.😬 Are you allowed to go into the vet clinic or are they doing curbside only because of Covid? Mine is still curbside and I hate it.


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes Cody we are back to curbside and I hate it as well
is what it is until we’re back to semi normal again
this is my bird vet it’s the same at my dogs that as well.
we are here in California


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

FWIW, I have an unbonded, very skiddish budgie that I've spent last month or so slowly improving our trust. I had to take him in for nail clipping the other day, which required grabbing him to tranfer into the transport cage. The entire ordeal spooked him plenty. The next day, he was pretty jumpy and unsure of taking millet from me, but now the second day, it's business as usual and we are back on training schedule and this little millet monster is happy to step up again  It's possible you may lose a bit of trust, but with patience, you'll gain it back I'm sure in no time  Hope your Basil feels better soon!


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you so much.
Gives me a little more confidence.
As, his health comes first.
B


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how the vet visit goes. I hope it isn't too stressful for either Basil or you. 💙
Sending love and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. *


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please let us know how the vet visit goes. I hope it isn't too stressful for either Basil or you. 💙
> Sending love and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. *


We are home now.
And Basil is going to be fine.
We go back for recheck after antibiotics are finished.
A mild infection.
Thank goodness we were able to get an appt.
Thank you again for all your caring and support. 💙
B



BASEL said:


> Yes Cody we are back to curbside and I hate it as well
> is what it is until we’re back to semi normal again
> this is my bird vet it’s the same at my dogs that as well.
> we are here in California


We were able to go inside.
I was suprised but very happy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so glad Basil's vet visit went well. I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So happy the vet visit went well and the infection is only a mild one.
Please update us in this thread after Basil's follow-up appointment when the antibiotics have been finished.
Best wishes!*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Basil is doing well.
today he started to chirp again.
He will have his last shot of antibiotic today.
And then a recheck on Monday.
It has been touch and go there for awhile
today he turned into a regular eating machine again
It was so wonderful to hear that sweet little chrip.
I turned on the kitchen tap.
He started to 🎵 chrip.
hopefully he will stay healthy and 😃 happy
B


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear of his improvement and look forward to another update in this thread after his recheck at the veterinarian on Monday.
Best wishes for a full recovery, Basil!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I look forward to hearing more updates on Basil!! Fingers crossed he is fully recovered soon


----------

